# Virus gendarmerie!!!



## nesta44 (22 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, 

j'ai un gros souci, je viens de chopper le virus avec le logo de la gendarmerie qui fait un ravage sur les pc. Manque de chance, je viens de l'attrapper il y a 2 jours.
Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me sauver la vie et me dire comment supprimer ce truc???

Merci d'avance!


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juillet 2013)

ca manque d'info
il y a plusieurs versions de ce genre de machin
c'est laquelle?
si c'est le truc qui ouvre plein de fenetres safari , tu retournes au finder et tu cliques forcer à quitter -safari


----------



## sofizabel (29 Octobre 2013)

bonjour
depuis près de vingt ans que j'utilise  des Mac, je croyais ceux-ci à l'abri des virus.
erreur;  hier, j'ai été victime d'un blocage provoqué par "gendarmerie". je suis parvenue à débloquer, mais j'aimerais être suret de m'être débarrassée de ce problème. pourriez-vous me dire quelle procédure suivre, ou quel logiciel utiliser ? merci.
précisions: je suis sous Snow Leopard, j'utilise Firefox, et ne navigue pas avec un compte administrateur.


----------



## edd72 (29 Octobre 2013)

Mais ça bloque quoi?


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

première fois que j'entends parler de ça

vous auriez plus de précisions?


----------



## sofizabel (29 Octobre 2013)

bonsoir
merci de répondre. je suis désemparée, n'ayant jamais connu cela.

ce que cela bloque ? le mac ! j'avais beau fermer la fenêtre; elle se rouvrait immédiatement.
je m'en suis sortie en débranchant à la sauvage. maintenant cela fonctionne, mais comme il s'agit d'un Cheval de Troie, je voudrais être sure de l'avoir éradiqué.
je n'avais jamais vu cela auparavant (depuis le système 7). c'est un peu inquiétant.


----------



## dainfamous (29 Octobre 2013)

trouvé sur le net:

methode a appliquer:


"Si ce problème intervient dans votre MAC, il vous est conseille de cliquer sur l'option "Safari reset" afin de fermer toutes les fenêtres à l'écran."


tous les sites que j'ai visitée indique de faire comme ceci, il n'y a pas de motif autre a faire...


----------



## sofizabel (29 Octobre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca manque d'info
> il y a plusieurs versions de ce genre de machin
> c'est laquelle?
> si c'est le truc qui ouvre plein de fenetres safari , tu retournes au finder et tu cliques forcer à quitter -safari



bonsoir
pour safari, j'ai trouvé mais j'utilisais firefox. je m'explique : une fenêtre s'ouvre m'informant que j'ai commis un délit et que je dois payer une amende. j'ai très vite compris qu'il s'agissait d'une arnaque, mais le mac ne répondais plus. impossibilité de me débarrasser de cette fichue fenêtre, impossibilité de quitter firefox, impossibilité d'éteindre, etc en désespoir de cause j'ai débranché. je suis donc la première à choper cette saleté ?


----------



## edd72 (29 Octobre 2013)

Donc ça bloque ton navigateur internet.

Et cmd+Q ne fonctionnait pas? Spotlight non plus (pour lancer le moniteur d'activité)?

Je ne sais pas où tu as été ni ce que tu as installé. Tu peux nous en dire plus entre le moment où c'est apparu et avant?

As-tu un comportement à risque? (logiciels piratés, etc.)


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2013)

sofizabel a dit:


> bonsoir
> pour safari, j'ai trouvé mais j'utilisais firefox. je m'explique : une fenêtre s'ouvre m'informant que j'ai commis un délit et que je dois payer une amende. j'ai très vite compris qu'il s'agissait d'une arnaque, mais le mac ne répondais plus. impossibilité de me débarrasser de cette fichue fenêtre, impossibilité de quitter firefox, impossibilité d'éteindre, etc en désespoir de cause j'ai débranché. je suis donc la première à choper cette saleté ?


ca semble etre un des virus ranconneurs( bloque le mac et demande de rancon)

parmi ceux ci beaucoup sont des javascripts

selon certains sites,certains de ces scripts se desactiveraient si on clique 150fois le"ok"

sinon un nettoyage des reglages du navigateur
par exemple un reset complet

est ce que tu as un clone sur lequel redemarrer?
(histoire de virer les fichiers à la main)


----------



## sofizabel (30 Octobre 2013)

bonjour
pomme-Q ne fonctionnait plus. "forcer à quitter" était indisponible. je n'ai pas pensé à Spotlight.
après l'extinction sauvage, j'ai attendu quelques minutes, rallumé et lancé l'utilitaire disque à partir du dvd. depuis, tout semble fonctionner normalement. mais je ne suis pas totalement rassurée. après vingt d'ans d'utilisation sans problème de cette sorte, cela m'a fichu un choc. et comme il s'agit d'un trojan, rien ne prouve qu'il soit neutralisé.
j'ai effectué des recherches sur le net, et j'ai appris qu'après les pc il sévit maintenant aussi sur les mac. je n'ai cependant pas trouvé (ou compris) ce qu'il convient de faire pour s'en débarrasser.
je n'utilise aucun logiciel illégal, je ne télécharge ni musique, ni film, ni logiciels douteux. les seuls que j'ai sont: OpenOffice, SuperDuper (que je n'ai pas encore utilisé), et Maintenance. je n'utilise aucun anti-virus.
@ Pascalformac
c'est effectivement un rançonneur.
j'ignore ce qu'est un reset complet.
pas (encore) de clone. mon mac est doté de deux disque-durs. serait-il utile que j'installe Snow Leopard sur le second ? (ce que je faisais sous Classic).
merci à tous.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2013)

bahh 
pas encore clair quel" type" de  ransomware c'est 
mais apparement
*llimité ( puisque t' as pu redemarrer )

* limité à un navigateur
pour confirmer
tester une autre session et ou d'autres navigateurs

*reset c'est pas compliqué
soit tu le fais en partie  via firefox
soit 
tu le fais à la main en virant des fichiers via le finder ( FF fermé oeuf corse)
( par r exemple virer  caches firefox  , preferences firefox)
ou même  encore plus radical 
un " profile firefox"100% neuf
(comme à premiere utilisation)
sur lequel tu remettrais eventuellement tes anciens signets , le reste etant secondaire

tout ca  est detaillé dans l'aide firefox en ligne ou fils macg


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2013)

Oui sous Windows, certains récupère cette saloperie dans des sites pas cleans ou contenus dans des téléchargements illégaux.

On en parle, mais pas de plus en plus, la plupart du temps ce sont des cas isolés
- Le virus gendarme s'attaque à MAC OS X
- Le ransomware "gendarmerie nationale" débarque sur MAC OS X | UnderNews

Quand on demande de faire un *Reset Safari*, c'est tout simplement *Réinitialiser Safari*.

Ce qui m'étonne c'est que tous les éditeurs de protection n'en parlent absolument pas, ni de près, ni de loin. Je reste dubitatif. Dans une session Windows avec Boot Camp ou dans une machine virtuelle, OK, je comprendrais. Mais sous OS X ?


----------



## sofizabel (30 Octobre 2013)

c'est bien ce qui m'étonne. je croyais naïvement que cela ne pouvait pas arriver sous OS.
la réinitialisation de safari, je l'avais faite. c'est reset total que je ne comprenais pas.
j'ai réinstallé Firefox.
je résume: apparition d'une fenêtre informant que l'on a violé la loi (française, et/ou européenne), que l'ordinateur est bloqué par la Gendarmerie Nationale (il parait qu'il existe d'autres versions: FBI, Bundes Polizei, Police Nationale, etc), et qu'il est nécessaire de payer une amende pour le débloquer. bref, ça sent (très fort) l'arnaque, mais l'ordinateur est effectivement neutralisé. j'ai peut-être fait ce qu'il fallait (par hasard) en éteignant. j'ai trouvé une info conseillant de le faire afin de ne pas laisser le temps de nuire à cette saleté.
maintenant, j'aimerais en être sure
j'ai bien pensé à réinitialiser mon disque et réinstaller Snow Leopard, mais s'il existe une méthode moins radicale, cela me conviendrait.
en ce qui concerne l'origine du problème, je crois me souvenir que cela s'est produit après que j'aie cliqué sur un lien. désolée pour le manque de précision, mais ma première réaction a été l'affolement. pas la panique, tout de même; je n'ai jamais pensé à payer.
la seule chose qui m'a inquiétée était les dégâts que cela pouvait provoquer sur mon mac.
le plus moche, est que je sais maintenant que le mac n'est plus aussi sur qu'avant.
je vous remercie tous. j'espère pouvoir bientôt mettre "résolu".


----------



## Waiting_the_True (30 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour Sofizabel, 

Tu devrais dé-installer Firefox proprement, histoire d'être certaine que cette crasse ne se soit pas mise dans un plist. Télécharge AppCleaner, clique sur "Applications" coche "Firefox" dans la liste des logiciels, ensuite "rechercher" et supprime enfin tous les fichiers associés. 

Lorsque tu as fait cela, télécharge CCleaner définis les options comme suit:

Onglet Mac OS X: 

- Safari: tout cocher
- Système: tout cocher sauf cache du registre de police et langues inutiles 
- Applications système: ne rien cocher
- Avancé: ne rien cocher 

Onglet Applications:

"Divers" Cache

Voilà qui remettra tout au propre  

Cordialement.

J'oubliais l'essentiel! Une fois que tu as terminé les procédures susmentionnées, telecharge Onyx et procède comme suit:

Vérif.SMART: annuler 
Vérif.Structure: annuler 

Clique sur l'onglet automation et définis les options comme suit:







Reboot et ton Mac est de nouveau sain


----------



## boddy (30 Octobre 2013)

Waiting_the_True a dit:


> Bonjour Sofizabel,
> 
> Tu devrais dé-installer Firefox proprement, histoire d'être certaine que cette crasse ne se soit pas mise dans un plist. Télécharge AppCleaner, clique sur "Applications" coche "Firefox" dans la liste des logiciels, ensuite "rechercher" et supprime enfin tous les fichiers associés.
> 
> ...



Bon, ben... on est sur le forum pour aider...
Alors, si je peux aider, je dirais que tous ces ...CLEANER sont des usines à gaz qui détruisent bien plus qu'elles ne nettoient.
Il n'y a qu'à lire les commentaires sur ces applications sur le forum.


----------



## Waiting_the_True (30 Octobre 2013)

boddy a dit:


> Bon, ben... on est sur le forum pour aider...
> Alors, si je peux aider, je dirais que tous ces ...CLEANER sont des usines à gaz qui détruisent bien plus qu'elles ne nettoient.
> Il n'y a qu'à lire les commentaires sur ces applications sur le forum.



FOUTAISES! C'est un excellent soft que j'utilise depuis plus d'un ans! Aucun problème, aucune pub, aucune demande de don, il fait son travail et le fait bien! Il est sur le MAS et y est très bien noté (cependant la version que je propose est plus récente) 

Cessez la désinformation sous prétexte d'idéologie informatique svp! Un Mac accumule des fichiers temporaires et inutiles tout comme un PC que cela vous plaise ou non! Et cessez également l'amalgame avec de réel crapware tel que MacKeeper!

A bon entendeur&#8230;


----------



## edd72 (30 Octobre 2013)

*Surtout ne pas utiliser CCleaner, CleanMyMac, Monolingual... et autres daubes qui provoquent plus de dysfonctionnements chez les utilisateurs (contraints à réinstaller) qu'autres choses. Il y en a plein de le forum, des utilisateurs qui se retrouvent le bec dans l'eau avec ces logiciels qui altèrent les packages et le système (c'est comme ça qu'ils "font le ménage", par suppression de fichiers -langues, code PPC...- à l'intérieur des packages, sans en mesurer les conséquences).

*_(Onyx et Maintenance sont fiables -ils ne font pas la même chose- mais pas nécessaires ici)_Bref, le nettoyage de prefs, du cache et des cookies du navigateur devrait être bien.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2013)

Waiting_the_True a dit:


> FOUTAISES! C, il fait son travail et le fait bien!


ben non , justement


> Cessez la désinformation sous prétexte d'idéologie informatique svp! U



"idéologie"?

rien d'idéologique à faire des constats de dysfonctionnement



> Mac accumule des fichiers temporaires et inutiles tout comme un PC que cela vous plaise ou non


personne ne dit le contraire
et il y a des outils qui s'en occupent
(y compris tout simplement le mac )


----------



## Waiting_the_True (30 Octobre 2013)

Drôle qu'en plus d'un an d'utilisation (et je l'utilise tous les jours et même plusieurs fois par jours!!!) je n'ai jamais rencontré le moindre problème et que mon OS est aussi réactif qu'à son 2e boot&#8230; Je ne vais cependant pas m'épancher dans cette polémique stérile 

Bonne journée


----------



## flippy (30 Octobre 2013)

Utiliser un cleaner _plusieurs fois par jour_, n'est-ce pas un peu parano ?


----------



## rizoto (30 Octobre 2013)

Waiting_the_True a dit:


> Drôle qu'en plus d'un an d'utilisation (et je l'utilise tous les jours et même plusieurs fois par jours!!!) je n'ai jamais rencontré le moindre problème et que mon OS est aussi réactif qu'à son 2e boot&#8230; Je ne vais cependant pas m'épancher dans cette polémique stérile
> 
> Bonne journée



Si tu utilises CCleaner plusieurs fois par jour. Je pense que t'as un soucis (et je ne parle pas du mac)


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2013)

Waiting_the_True a dit:


> Drôle qu'en plus d'un an d'utilisation (et je l'utilise tous les jours et même plusieurs fois par jours!!!) je n'ai jamais rencontré le moindre problème et que mon OS est aussi réactif qu'à son 2e boot&#8230; Je ne vais cependant pas m'épancher dans cette *polémique* stérile
> 
> Bonne journée



Mais non, ce n'est pas une polémique qui se développe. Mais il y tellement de retours négatifs après utilisation que l'on peut s'interroger.

Pour en parler en connaissance de cause, il faut l'installer et l'utiliser, n'est-ce pas ? Dans mon cas et juste pour vérifier les dires de ceux qui ont rencontrés des problèmes, je l'ai testé dans un clone de test. Et malheureusement je n'ai pu que constater les dégâts sous Lion et Mountain Lion.

Autant Onyx et Maintenance sont fiables et sûrs, autant je ne peux en dire pour les autres.


----------



## dainfamous (30 Octobre 2013)

le seul que j'ai utiliser fut Appdelete, il efface en meme temps que l'application tous les fichiers liés MAIS aussi ce qui a un nom qui y ressemble...


Moralité: cela m'a bousillé l'OS (instabilité, lenteur etc etc...)


----------



## edd72 (30 Octobre 2013)

Waiting_the_True a dit:


> mon OS est aussi réactif qu'à son 2e boot



Moi aussi, et pourtant il a plus de 3 ans et je n'utilise pas ces merdes telles que CCleaner (sortant du monde Windows, j'ai regardé au départ du côté de ces "nettoyeurs", j'ai rapidement compris...)


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (30 Octobre 2013)

Je pense que faire une recherche via Pomme-f sur FireFox de manière globale puis plus précisément sur les dossier bibliothèque et virer les différents éléments _(application, préférences, etc.)_ à la main prendra tout au plus quelques minutes.

Ensuite, je reste convaincu que ce virus ne peut pas engendrer de dégâts sur le système en dehors de spolier négativement le navigateur contaminé. Si c'était le cas, son comportement serait sans doute bien plus discret.

Personnellement, je détruirais l'application, le cache et les préférences.
Si après réinstallation il refait surface, je serais plus radical.

Dernière chose que je trouve étrange, tu aurais contracté ce virus juste en cliquant sur un banal lien hypertext ? Cela devrait donc toucher une quantité inimaginable de machine de la pomme, hors, c'est assez rare que je tombe sur un topic comme celui-ci ... :hum:


----------



## elfiarwen (7 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir, 

Je viens de lire "Personnellement, je détruirais l'application, le cache et les préférences." mais je ne sais pas bien comment faire (je suis aussi intéressée par l'option qui évite de réinitialiser le navigateur (j'utilise Safari par contre))

Moi aussi c'est en cliquant sur un lien hypertexte sur un site de streaming (ok je sais c'est pas bien, ça me pendait au nez :-/ ) mais surtout je sais que mon Mac me demandait depuis un moment de faire des mises à jour ... que je n'ai pas effectuées :-s (doublement ça me pendait au nez)

Du coup si j'ai bien compris ce genre de virus s'attaque aux Mac (je l'ai lu pour un PC mais finalement pourquoi pas sur Mac) qui ne sont pas à jour (Java notamment)

Bref, voilà mon hypothèse mais toujours pas de solution douce donc si vous en avez une je suis preneuse 

Bonne soirée


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2013)

elfiarwen a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens de lire "Personnellement, je détruirais l'application, le cache et les préférences." mais je ne sais pas bien comment faire (je suis aussi intéressée par l'option qui évite de réinitialiser le navigateur (j'utilise Safari par contre))
> Bonne soirée


ben justement, une des voies c'est precisement le nettoyage genre reinitialisation ( menu safari)  
et si possibleun autre nettoyage   en grand en mode manuel ( virer  soi même preferences et caches et ou extensions safari,quitte à plus tard recuperer les signets)


----------



## elfiarwen (7 Novembre 2013)

D'accord, bon et bien je vais procéder de cette manière mais pouvez vous détaillez un peu la marche à suivre ? (je ne voudrais pas effacer des choses importantes et je n'ai mêmepas l'ombre d'une idée concernant où il faut chercher le virus :s)

Merci du conseil


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2013)

on l'a dit 
soit reinitialiser safari via le menu Safari
soit virer les fichiers Safari  déjà indiqués à la main( dans la bibliotheque de ta session)

en preservant les signets si pas sauvegardés ailleurs pour les reprendre ensuite
( le reste preferences se  reregle ou  les extensions se reinstallent à neuf)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2014)

Pour réinitialiser Firefox voir là : https://support.mozilla.org/fr/kb/reinitialiser-firefox-corriger-facilement-problemes


----------



## PDD (6 Septembre 2014)

Même situation pour moi hier soir en surfant sur un site habituel (forum auto) une page "de la police" me demandant de payer... litanie connue. Jamais eu cela avant. J'ai simplement relancé l'ordi et activé Onyx mais je ne remarque rien d'anormal dans le fonctionnement de mon MBPR (2 ans sans le moindre problème).


----------

